#  Erste Hilfe >   Ausbildung im Rettungsdienst >

## MonCherie

Hallo ihr Lieben, 
ich hab nur kurz eine Frage: Müsst oder habt ihr für eueren RS bzw. RA gezahlt?
Ich muss es selber zahlen und des ist verdammt teuer  :Cry: .
Und ich hab schon von jemand gehört, der es nicht zahlen musste. Bei mir ins Karlsruhe ist es aber leider so. Weiß jemand ob es Fördermöglichkeiten gibt weil 4000 nur für die Schule sind ganz schön happig :Sad: .
Freu mich über antworten! 
LG MonCherie

----------


## wheelchairpower

Schau mal hier: http://www.resquality.de/rettungsdie...ichkeiten.html

----------


## MonCherie

Okay danke ich werd mal einen Termin beim Arbeitsamt ausmachen, und mich erkundigen, ob ich für die Förderung infrage komme. Danke für deine Antwort =)

----------


## Patientenschubser

Es gibt auch die Möglichkeit bei einem Rettungsdienst eine Ausbildung zum RettAss RettSan zu machen.
Dazu musst du dich nur bewerben!
Bei uns gibt es jedes Jahr 2 - 3 Ausbildungsplätze allerdings siehe oben erst ab 18 bzw mit dem Führerschein.
Da du aber erst 16 bist fällt die Ausbildung für sich sowieso ins Wasser.
Da du für eine Anstellung auch einen gültigen Führerschein für PKW und meist auch den für LKW über 3,5 to haben musst!
Im Prinzip zahlen etwa 80% die Schule selber! 
Ich habe meine Ausbildung 1994 gemacht und mit allem zusammen - Bücher, Unterkunft, Fahrtkosten, Gebühren, Schule usw. 20 000 DM ausgegeben.

----------


## MonCherie

Ja des ist mir klar das ich die erst mit 18 beginnen darf. Nur man muss halt vorher anfangen zu Planen auch wegen der Zeit und so.  
Die Möglichkeit, das übern RD zu machen ist, so weit ich weiß, bei uns nicht gegeben.
Ich hab halt Glück das in Karlsruhe ne RD-Schule ist. ( http://www.promedic.de/ )
Als Fürherschein reicht C1 oder?

----------


## wheelchairpower

Wichtige Voraussetzungen bei Interesse zur Ausbildung als Rettungsfachkraft  http://www.promedic.de/index.php?kap...=1&indexsuche= 
Dort werden sämtliche Fragen beantwortet u.a. zum Führerschein und Kosten der Ausbildung. 
--- 
Rettungssanitäter 
Die Kosten
Kursgebühr Vollzeit: 1100,- € inkl. Abschlusslehrgang + Prüfung. Keine "versteckten" zusätzliche Kosten. Ratenzahlung ist möglich.
Dauer: 520 Stunden Rettungssanitäter-Abschluss-Lehrgang 
Kursgebühr Teilzeit: 1200,- € inkl. Abschlusslehrgang + Prüfung. Keine "versteckte" zusätzliche Kosten. Ratenzahlung ist möglich.
Dauer: ca. 5 Monate (Teilzeit), an den Kurstagen von 09:00 - 18:00 Uhr   *Der Rettungsassistent / die Rettungsassistentin* 
Um als Rettungsfackkraft berufstätig zu sein ist es unumgänglich im Besitz eines Führerscheines zu sein (am besten mindestens Klasse C1). 
Die Kosten 
Kursgebühr: 3990,- €  inkl. Prüfung. Keine "versteckten" zusätzliche Kosten. Ratenzahlung ist möglich.
Dauer: 12 Monate (1200 Stunden)

----------


## Patientenschubser

> Ja des ist mir klar das ich die erst mit 18 beginnen darf. Nur man muss halt vorher anfangen zu Planen auch wegen der Zeit und so.  
> Die Möglichkeit, das übern RD zu machen ist, so weit ich weiß, bei uns nicht gegeben.
> Ich hab halt Glück das in Karlsruhe ne RD-Schule ist. ( http://www.promedic.de/ )
> Als Fürherschein reicht C1 oder?

 
Nein der C1 reicht (oft) nicht!
Oftmals sind die Fahrzeuge (RTW) über 3,5 to schwer da müssen Führerscheinneulinge dann den "kleinen" LKW Schein vorweisen. 
Bevor du dich mit dem Beruf beschäftigst ein Tipp von mir mache zuerst ein mind. 4 wöchiges Praktikum auf einer Rettungswache. 
Die Kosten schwanken von Schule zu Schule, oftmals brauchst du noch Bücher und anders Material, Fahrtkosten und anderes musst du auch beachten.

----------


## wheelchairpower

> Nein der C1 reicht (oft) nicht!
> Oftmals sind die Fahrzeuge (RTW) über 3,5 to schwer da müssen Führerscheinneulinge dann den "kleinen" LKW Schein vorweisen.

 Auf ProMedic steht:  

> Um im Rettungsdienst arbeiten zu können, ist es selbstverständlich Voraussetzung im Besitz eines gültigen Führerscheines für PKW zu sein. Rettungsdienst findet natürlich hauptsächlich mit Fahrzeugen statt. Da viele Rettungsdienste mittlerweile Fahrzeuge mit einem Gesamtgewicht von über 3,5 to einsetzen, ist es erforderlich im Besitz eines Führerscheins mindestens der Klasse C1 zu sein.

----------


## Patientenschubser

Das war ein Fehler von mir. 
C1 ist der LKWführerschein bis 7,5to.
Die Voraussetzung dafür ist der Führerschein Klasse B. 
Die Klasse C1 ist mit min. 1500€ zusätzllich anzusetzten.
Hinzu kommt noch die Klasse B....

----------


## MonCherie

Ja, nicht das ihr meint das ich zu blöd bin selbst zu lesen.
Ich wollte mehr oder weniger nur wissen wie es bei euch ist / war abläuft.
Ich habs so vor meine Ausbildung zur MFA in der Kardio zu machen (wenn ich die stelle bekomm) dann meinen Rettungssanitäter in Teilzeit zu machen und halt unter der Woche noch arbieten und klar lernen und dann das Aufbauserminar zum Rettungsassistenten zu machen für RS'ler. Hat da jemand erfahrung mit?Ist das zu schaffen?  :Grin:   Weil auf der seite von ProMedic hört sich das schwerer an als das eine Jahr VZSchule.

----------


## Patientenschubser

Also ich kann dir nur zur Vollzeitausbildung raten!
Schule und Anerkennungsjahr in einem "Rutsch". 
Deswegen auch der Tipp mit der Bewerbung.
Wenn du die Ausbildung zur MFA gemacht hast (ich drücke dir die Daumen das es klappt!) 
würde ich die zweite Ausbildung anschließen. 
Ob du Zeit hast nebenher noch den RettSan zu machen glaube ich nicht.  

> und halt unter der Woche noch arbieten

 , meinst du damit beim Rettungsdienst?
Das geht ohne Führerschein nicht, und deine Ausbildung zur MFA solltest du ernst nehmen.
Einen zweiten Beruf in der Hinterhand zu haben schadet im Rettungsdienst wirklich nicht.
Diesen Beruf kann man in den wenigsten Fällen bis zum Rentenalter machen.

----------


## bwk6

HI, 
arbeite auch selber im RD, bin auch RettAss. Habe die Ausbildung damals als Wochenendlehrgang nach meiner RettSan Ausbidlung gemacht. 
War aber schon zuvor Zivi im RD und Jahrelang Ehrenamtlich dabei. 
Als Berufseinsteiger würde ich auch die Vollzeitschule empfehlen, nix anderes. 
Kosten sind meist sehr hoch, evtl. über Arbeitsamt was zu bekommen. 
Aber jedem der den Job beginnt, sollte sich im klaren sein, dass die Stellen eher rar sind.   
Aber es ist definitiv, der schönste Job der WELT!!

----------


## Patientenschubser

> HI, 
> arbeite auch selber im RD, bin auch RettAss. Habe die Ausbildung damals als Wochenendlehrgang nach meiner RettSan Ausbidlung gemacht. 
> War aber schon zuvor Zivi im RD und Jahrelang Ehrenamtlich dabei. 
> Als Berufseinsteiger würde ich auch die Vollzeitschule empfehlen, nix anderes. 
> Kosten sind meist sehr hoch, evtl. über Arbeitsamt was zu bekommen. 
> Aber jedem der den Job beginnt, sollte sich im klaren sein, dass die Stellen eher rar sind.  Aber es ist definitiv, der schönste Job der WELT!!

 
Naja es ist vielleicht ein schöner Beruf aber sicher nicht der schönste der Welt.
Ich arbeite jetzt 16 Jahre als RettAss, die Schichterrei, das ganze Elend und die oftmalige Hilflosigkeit deren wir jeden Tag gegenüber stehen macht es sicherlich nicht zum schönsten Beruf!
Klar ist nicht alles trübe traurig und trist, leider aber sehr häufig.
Nicht falsch verstehen ich mache meinen Job wirklich gerne. 
Ich habe aber nicht vor den bis zur Rente zu machen.

----------


## bwk6

Seh ich echt ein bisserl anders, mach das ganze auch schon seid 10 Jahren. 
Es gibt nix schöneres, als Dankbare  Blicke.  
Logisch sieht man viel elend, und muss sich auch mit viel sozialen Problemen rumärgern, kann oft nicht so helfen wie man möchte ........., aber für mich ist und bleibt es, der schönste Job der Welt.

----------


## dreamchaser

Habe meinen RS damals parallel zum Studium gemacht - das Krankenhauspraktikum habe ich eben nur im Spätdienst absolviert und das Rettungswachenpraktikum in der Nacht. Ist eben recht hart, wenn man nur 2-3 Std. zum schlafen hat, da man Uni, Nebenjob und Praktikum unter einen Hut bringen muss, aber es geht.
Was den Job betrifft: bin in meinem jetzigen Job sehr froh, dass ich eben den Leuten mehr helfen kann, als einpacken und abliefern (klar, ab und zu macht man ein wenig mehr, aber der Unterschied ist gewaltig). Und sehr bald kommt der NA-Schein dazu ;-)

----------


## MonCherie

@ Patientenschubser: Ne, eventuell als MFA halbtags oder so. Auf irgendeinem Weg muss Geld reinkommen =)
Ich finds zwar nicht gerade der schönste Job von der Welt aber auf jeden Fall ein guter. Leute im RD tragen sehr viel zu der Bevölkerungszahl bei, durch sie haben sehr viele z.B. einen Apoplex überlebt.
Ich weiß das es nicht viele Stellen gibt, die Besten kommen durch, ich werd mich anstrengen. Aber genau deswegen ist eine abgeschlossene Berufsausbildung sehr wichtig.

----------


## bwk6

> Was den Job betrifft: bin in meinem jetzigen Job sehr froh, dass ich eben den Leuten mehr helfen kann, als einpacken und abliefern (klar, ab und zu macht man ein wenig mehr, aber der Unterschied ist gewaltig). Und sehr bald kommt der NA-Schein dazu ;-)

 Also einpacken und abliefern ist bei uns nicht der Fall, wir machen schon mehr. Logisch kann ein Arzt noch mehr machen, aber Studium war einfach net drin. 
Ich liebe meinen Job!!

----------


## MonCherie

Ja Studium wär schon sau cool..hab aber nicht ganz die Noten dazu xD. Nicht das ich doof bin, halt eben keine einser Schülerin =)

----------


## Bossert

Hallo alle zusammen, 
ich selbst möchte auch sehr gerne im RD Arbeiten, schon ein sehr langer Traum von mir.
Ich bin selbst in einem OV und habe dort meine Ausbilsung zum Sanitäter gemacht. Bin danach mal ein parr Tage aufm RTW mitgefahren, und habe dabei gemerkt das es mein Wunschberuf ist. Ich habe mich jetzt in Bayern auf der Paramed Schule angemeldet und dort meine Ausbildung zum RettAss zu machen. Bin schon sehr gespannt auf die Schule. Habe aber sehr großen Respekt vor ser exam Prüfung.  
Viele Liebe Grüße Marcel

----------


## MonCherie

Wünsch dir viel Glück=) kannst ja deine Erlebnisse hier posten^^

----------


## Polarbear

Ich habe meine ausbildung an der fw-akademie in münster
und an der ra schule am klinikum niederberg in velbert,
nrw.

----------


## franka

Hallo,
naja kostenlos gibts die Ausbildung teilweise z.B. dann, wenn man aktives Mitglied einer Hilfsorganisation ist und dies auch nach der Ausbildung bleibt.
Ansonsten sieht's eher schlecht aus.
Hier übrigens ein Buchtipp mit vielen Multiple-Choice-Fragen zur Prüfungsvorbereitung: http://notfallbuch.de
Franka

----------


## 747er

Ich habe meinen Rettungssanitäter Kurs damals selber zahlen müssen. Den Rettungsassistent zahlte mir dann 5 Jahre später das Arbeitsamt, da ja der RS keine staatlich anerkannte Ausbildung ist, und ich somit als ungelernt gelten würde. 
Nach der RA Schule, ging ich dann also auf die Suche nach einer Anerkennungsstelle, was dank der zwischenzeitlich über uns reingebrochenen Gesundheitsreform ja nicht so einfach war.  
Meine erste Stelle verlor ich nach knapp 3 Monaten wegen Wegfall eines RTWs und Personalabbau. Meine 2te Stelle , die ich aber erst ein halbes Jahr später fand, verlor ich noch mal aus dem selben Grund.  
Zusammen addiert reichten die Zeiten aber immer noch nicht um das Anerkennungsjahr abzuschliessen. Mein ehemaliger Arbeitgeber stellte auf stur, da ich dort mehr oder weniger die meiste Zeit nur KTW gefahren war /fahren durfte, weil die eh zu viele RA hatten. 
Ich bin dann wieder zum Amt, mit der Hoffnung, sie könnten mir helfen, eine neue Praktikumsstelle zu finden. Ich meine, ich hab das echt erwartet, immerhin haben die nicht grade wenig für die RA Schule bezahlt. Aber, Praktikumsstellen werden denen nicht gemeldet, und ich soll mir selber was suchen. 
Nach 2 weiteren Jahren, und mittlerweile Hartz4 hab ichs dann aufgegeben, und arbeite seither als Security, und werde immer unzufriedener..  
Was ich damit sagen will, es ist was tolles, im RD zu arbeiten, und ich würde es sofort wieder tun, würde ich die Chance bekommen. Aber es gibt wirklich verdammt wenige Stellen, und verdammt viele Bewerber. Auch hier in der Schweiz werden es immer weniger Stellen, und als Ausländer hat man nur noch ganz geringe Chancen, eine davon zu bekommen, ich habs versucht.. 
Seid euch einfach dessen bewusst, wenn ihr so eine Ausbildung macht, und überlegt euch mögliche Alternativen, wenns mit der Stelle nicht gleich klappt..

----------

